# Beginner in Red Cherry shrimp care...starting species only tank?



## shrimpkeepertom

Hey everyone!
So Ive had a 40 gallon tank for about three years now but im away at college and i just bought my second tank for my new home. I purchased a 20 gallon (2x1) tank and i really want to begin a Red cherry shrimp tank. I possibly wanted to add mexican dwarf crays later but primarily the RCSs for now. Ive never had much luck with plants but ive also never had a CO2 system or proper lighting. Now that im doing a shrimp tank i really want to make the plants and the tank as a whole look really pristine and well cared for. Any advice on a low maintence, medium priced, CO2 system i could purchase? Possibly Semi-Automatic or fully? Im not sure how they really work... And also does anyone have any other words of wisdom on CO2 usage...the internet has very few articles on it. Any advice would really help!!


----------



## logan84

You would probably be well off with just a do-it-yourself kit - a little bit of sugar water & yeast in some bottles with a diffuser. Pretty inexpensive and does a decent job for smaller tanks. There are a multitude of Google results for DIY co2 kits if you want to try that before laying down some cash for something more advanced. 

I really enjoy going the route of mosses for my shrimp tanks. Mosses take a little while to adjust to a tank but once they do they take off and create quite a scene. Also with their soft bodies the shrimp can pick at them when foraging if they need some extra greens in their diet. Biggest benefit is they generally don't need any extra co2. 

Good luck!


----------



## Kehy

I'm starting a shrimp bowl, only 2.5 gallons though. I have diy co2 set up on it, and i'm a lil worried that what I have at the moment might be a bit too powerful for a small tank. For a 20 gallon though, it seems like it would work just fine.

One of the things to worry about with diy, is alcohol getting into the tank. Diy uses yeast, which produces both co2 and alcohol- co2 is the one you want. Alcohol can have some pretty bad effects if too much gets in the tank. 
I'm pretty new at co2 too, but I have setup that seems to be working great. I have a 2-liter bottle with the yeast mix, and airline tubing to a second, smaller bottle mostly filled with water. This removes a lot of alcohol, and lets me count the bubbles. Finally, it's hooked up to an airstone as a diffuser. I should get an actual diffuser, but I'm just a broke college student. The bottles and diffuser are connected with airline tubing that goes through the lids of the bottles.









The yeast mix I use is:
2 cups sugar
1tsp Baking soda
1/2 tsp yeast (use more yeast, get more bubbles, whatever works)
and lots of water

Mix all these well, with hot or at least warm water to get the yeast activated quicker. You can also activate the yeast (get it working) in a separate container first (dissolve in warm-hot water with a pinch of sugar), so that you can start producing co2 faster.


----------



## logan84

Looks like a great set up, Kehy! 

One thing you can do to keep the alcohol or even just the yeast mix from entering the tank is to get a check valve. They're usually just a few dollars and they pretty much just make sure water/liquids go one way and nothing comes the other way. That way if you have an accident and the pressures create a suction into the tank the check valve will keep everything in... check! Ha.


----------



## Kehy

The tube from the yeast bottle is well above the yeast mix....until I shake it or it falls, LOL. It's mostly just vaporized alcohol that the reactor catches, and I'm glad it does! I rinse out and change the reactor water every three days since it catches so much alcohol.

Also, derp on the picture for covering up the yeast lid with text, lol


----------



## Gizmo

The little clear bottle looks like a bubble counter.

I use no CO2 and my plants grow just fine. Replied to similar question on the planted section.

One thing to consider - choose your filter wisely! Most power filters like HOB's and canisters would suck up baby shrimps and grind them up. I've used sponge filters and undergravel filters in my shrimp tanks for years with great success.


----------



## jbrown5217

There are plenty of plants that don't need c02. Java moss is awesome for shrimp and will grow in anything. I have it growing in my $25 2.5 gallon setup with led lights. Other plants that will grow well with the right lighting and nothing else (root tabs will help though) are water wisteria, willow hydro, banana plants, and Java fern. I use all of these in my tanks and I started with a small amount and they grew really quickly and quickly made my small 10 gallon look like an underwater forest for my fish.


----------



## Kehy

Gizmo said:


> The little clear bottle looks like a bubble counter.


Lol, it does that too! Also, very good for being something to watch while procrastinating- err...working, I mean


----------



## Bob-O

Java moss grows well in my tanks with no C02. It's attached itself to pieces of rock and wood where I placed it. I didn't even tie it down. I just find a little pocket or something to poke some moss into and it stays put long enough to begin clinging to whatever it's growing on. I believe it's one of the better plants for maintaining water quality. Please correct me if I'm wrong. Most importantly in your situation, my RCS love the moss. They graze on it, they hide in it. I have a couple java ferns that are doing well, but they are slower growing and at least for now provide less shelter. I have other plants but those seem to be least maintenance. Good luck. I love RCS. =)


----------

